# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  A janë të bukur djemtë shqiptarë?

## koder kiss

Une Mendoj Se Nga Gjithe Viset Shqiptare  <matjanet Jane  Me Te Bukur>


Ju Si Thoni Jeni Me Mendimin Tim.   Ja Cfare I Karakterizon Djemte  Burrelas


1 Jane Te Embel
2  Te Qeshur
3  Shtatlarte
4   Ecje Elegante
5    Te Zgjuar
6    Punetore
7    Gentil
8     Familjare
9     Politikane
10    Sexy

----------


## donna76

po ne s'i kemi provuar nga te gjitha krahinat

po ata nga veriu s'jane keq jo 
jane te gjate  dhe shume burrerore dhe te japin pak siguri 
kurse  ata te jugut jane te dinake dhe te pabese dhe s'kalojne  1 meter e 65 cm 

megjithate po s'qene maskarenj s'i duam

----------


## donna76

a per nga shqiperia e mesme no coment!!

----------


## forever

> Une Mendoj Se Nga Gjithe Viset Shqiptare  <matjanet Jane  Me Te Bukur>
> 10    Sexy



po pra, kur e ve sexy te fundit, m'rregull jena..shume te bukur qekan  :ngerdheshje: 

djemte shqiptare s'm,bahen per te bukur, po kam nigju qe italojnet kane nam te mire sepse shume shqiptare hiqen si italjane e ..kane aftesi te vecanta  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Angjelini

Pershendetje nga une 

 Tani ceshte e verteta   veriu  ka  djem te mire   jo  vetem mati?

Shkodrant
Mirditort
B.currsit
Lezha    etj     etj   me  pak fjal * Shqipria* ka shum djem te mire dhe te bukur

Ne pergjithsi  djemt e veriut  jan me te beses  dhe me burra  spo e them se jam edhe vet nga veriu  por  kta te jugut  sjan dhe aq (burra)

----------


## ujku84

nji *** te gjithe jane nga shkodra deri ne konispol.une per vete jam dibran e se maj veten per me sexy i shqipris.mener jush dibran matjan nji *** jane.por duhet thene e verteta se shqiptaret qe jetojn ne alpet e shqipris(jo kukesian),tropojan  e gjithe fshatrat perqark dhe ne mal te zi bile jane popullsia me e gjate shqiptare ku edhe grate kapin 1m 85 cm mesatarja.

----------


## Pasiqe

Ne kemi cuna te bukur po ose i kemi shume, shume te bukur ose shume shume te shemtuar.  Im vella, psh, eshte shume shume i bukur (se mos eshte ne forum dhe na i ngelet hatri ;P

----------


## PINK

Mos u zini dhe ju se nuk bejne burrat kshu . 

As te veriut sjane gje ... as te jugut gjithashtu . Tironsat dhe Durrsaket PO .

----------


## Manulaki

Si yje jane! Kam vete!

----------


## FierAkja143

kosovaret jan shume cuna simpatik dhe kan kulture me ndryshe na shqiptaret e tjer.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Ihti

Allopraaan..tu morren gishtat nga nxitimi  :ngerdheshje:  


Gio si thu ti? 
Mbreme pata nje episod...sa mora kthesen te nje pallat, nje femer qe i dola perballe ngriu nga frika...do i kene shpetuar dhe nja dy pika pipi...si thua ti nga bukuria ime ta kete patur?
 :pa dhembe:

----------


## Pasiqe

> Gio si thu ti? 
> Mbreme pata nje episod...sa mora kthesen te nje pallat, nje femer qe i dola perballe ngriu nga frika...do i kene shpetuar dhe nja dy pika pipi...si thua ti nga bukuria ime ta kete patur?


Po patjeter bukuria do kete qene pse c'fare arsye tjeter?  Po une nuk jam kontra fare, e thashe qe ne fillim qe kur i kemi te bukur ama i kemi te bukur, i.e. gruas se huaj i shpetoi ajo .... nga bukuria jote (people exhibit A).  I made my case, defense rests. :uahaha:

----------


## Homza

Te them te drejten djemt e Tropojes sic e thon ene ca ktu qe nuk jan Tropojan jan njesha fare, jane edhe pjesa e Plave Gusise qe mbajn rrekord per gjatesi e zgjuarsi. pastaj jan Shkodranet, Burrelsat, Lezhjanet, patjeter Mirditoret, Dibranet gjith veriu jan artista....po me bie te lavdoj veten vec e kemi nje shprehje ne Tropojanet, qe ai qe nuk din te lavdoj veten ju kallt shpia.....nejse osht pak mo ndryshe por ma fshijne sms nqs e shkruaj ashtu sic osht!!!!

----------


## forever

> T qe ai qe nuk din te lavdoj veten ju kallt shpia.....nejse osht pak mo ndryshe por ma fshijne sms nqs e shkruaj ashtu sic osht!!!!



si thone shkodranet: tu rrit menja!  :pa dhembe:  

homza, o trim i skaderbegut, a ke del bre burre nga bregdeti? atje ku ka azgan zeshkan? apo e ke te percaktuar zonen ti?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## derjansi

Po ato nga veriu qe kan ra ne Shqipri te mesme kto vitet e funit a ti fusim ne rresht o Hamza

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

bukuria e djemve shqiptar eshte skin deep  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Homza

> e shprazi karikatorin homza


Karikatorin me kta vetem me fisheke manover, nga ato qe plasin por nuk vrasin, me plas nje gome makine Tiron, vdesin frike fjysma e shqiperise se mesme.  lene mo me perdor arme e barut hahahaaaaa,,,,nuk jan si Veriu e Jugu trima qe te marrin gjak ne vetull......fisheket tamam i ruaj per jugun, por ne ket post e kemi paqeme ta.......si osht ajo thonja,,,,,Durrsi jon ka bo perparime ka mjell miser ne rruge makine hahahaaaaaaaaa....

Tre shoke nje Verior, Jugor ene Tirons,,,,ishin shoke dhe vendosen qe te shkojne ne holiday te tre sebashku ne nje ishull ne  Australi...


Deti ishte blu, dielli i ngroht, tre shoket ishin tap....Afer plazhit na ishte nje pyll, vendosen te hyjne ne hije.....sa hyjne ne pyll kapen nga nje fis Kanibal,,,,shefi u thot tre shokeve,,,,,ne do ju hajm, por keni nje mundesi per te shpetuar,,,,shkoni ne pyll na merrni nga 12 kokrra fruti,, dhe sillini ketu........

Shkojn te tre me vrap ne thellesi te pyllit:

- ---Veriori kthehet i pari,,,kishte gjet 12 molla.....mir i thot shefi ul pantollt dhe futi kto ne b...th pa fol, pa qesh pa bo asnje psheretime....


-Veriori ja kthen une sjam kavajs, para vdes se e boj nje gje te tille.....e hajne Veriorin....

----I dyti vjen, Jugori,,,,,me 12 kokrra portokalli.....mir i thot shefi ul pantollt dhe futi ne b...th gjith portokallet pa fol, pa qesh pa bo asnje psheretime,,,,

-ja nis jugori,,,,fut 1...2....3.....4....5.....9....pa bo asnje ze,,,,,kur merr portokallin e 10.....duke e fut posht i vjen per te qeshur.....e hajne edhe Jugorin........

Takohen Veriori me Jugorin pas vdekjes,,,,Veriori i thot Jugorit pse dreqin qeshe mor burr se  edhe dy molla pate......lene mos pyt ja kthen Jugori,,,nuk ishte shum e veshtire futja e portokajlleve poshte, por ne portokallin e 10 kur kam pa Tironsin qe po vraponte neper therra me 12 kokrra bostan/shalqi nuk munda ta ndal gazin......

----------


## Humdinger

Tirana, ka qytetin studenti, ku trainoheshin e trainohen çupkat nga rrethet e sidomos të atyre rretheve të humbura. Këto çupka vinin e vijnë në Tiranë dhe ata meshkujt e Tiranës ja merrnin e marrin atë..."vellon"
Kështuqë, tra-pa apo të zgjuar, ju ka erdhur qefi te dera GJITHË jetën o miq...sa për ato tokat e Bathores, mendoj se do ti kemi si rezervate për kafshët e egra një jetë.
Hajde diskutim të mbarë.

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Ja ashtu si djem shqiperie 

Ca te bukur e ca te shemtuar,gjithsesi ngelen te ashtu quajtur ROB ZOTI*

----------


## Baby^Doll

> Une Mendoj Se Nga Gjithe Viset Shqiptare  <matjanet Jane  Me Te Bukur>
> 
> 
> Ju Si Thoni Jeni Me Mendimin Tim.   Ja Cfare I Karakterizon Djemte  Burrelas
> 
> 
> 1 Jane Te Embel
> 2  Te Qeshur
> 3  Shtatlarte
> ...


Mendoj se shqiptaret jane te mire ne pergjithesi.
Vallahi sa per burrelsa se di se skam rastisur, ama di qe njonin e kom si shpirt, meqe ra fjala e kam nga Laci  :ngerdheshje: 

Kurse un te them ca i karakterizon djemt lacian:
Trima
shakaxhinj
shtatlarte
te zgjuar
kokekrisur
te dashur
dhe kryesorja te respektushem.

Do me per belulin? po deshe te bej listen carcaf  :buzeqeshje:

----------

